# clio and lexi



## hotnspicey1973 (May 14, 2008)

both my girls










clio









lexi









hope you like my babies


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

They are lovely


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

They are gorgeous, i used to walk my neighbours standered poodle wen i was a kid  she was cream colored.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are gorgeous dogs, love their colour


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

awwwwwww bless em, they are very sweeeet!

have you every had any pups from them????


----------



## hotnspicey1973 (May 14, 2008)

not had a litter yet but might let clio this yr and hopefully lexi next yr if there up to scratch and thanks there both brill dogs cant wait to have them on the beach on sunday


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

How Old Are They???


----------



## hotnspicey1973 (May 14, 2008)

clio is 18 months and lexi is 6 months


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww lovely dogs,,,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

gorgeous dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## hotnspicey1973 (May 14, 2008)

thanks all have to say there brill and im byaiast


----------

